# How are your class mates?



## Nope (Aug 26, 2008)

How do they act? Are they smart? Are you good friends with them? 

Uh, only if you go to school, though.


Me? I'm the shy and smart one. I prefer to stay out of things and I keep my voice down.

One of the boys in my class is really a perv. Many others are too, but he is worst. He's like... ew... all the time. And he can't keep his voice down or sit still :[ It's really annoying when you're working.

Another one of the boys, my friend, is a game freak. He loves to play and almost all he do in the recess' is gaming on the computer.

And there's this "gang" of girls. They gossip and chat, mostly about horses. I'm not one of those, though. As mentioned before, I prefer to stay out of things.

And one of my best friends is like "Homework? Who cares? It's school! School is shit." Sometimes I wonder what she'll become when she grows up -.-" Oh, and she used to be slightly emo, dress in black clothes, use dark makeup and stuff, but now she's all colourful and rainbowy O.O It's creepy...

That's most of my class. Post yours.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: How is your class mates?*

I'm like you. I'm quiet and shy and stay out of stuff. Normally. There are two 'gangs' really in my class (all boys school), sort of left and right side of the room. It's mainly Asians and well, white people (I'm not trying to be racist!). The right side of the room (my side, though I'm not really in either) have this weird game called Spamland. And the others have the coin game, where you flick a pound coin at everyone else's. My best friend has orangey brown hair and is completely mad. He lives in Streetly, which is near me. My other two good friends are really friendly, and are also mad, though not quite as mad as my other one. My other friends all have black hair, apart from the leader of Spamland, who has brown. We're all clever, having passed a test to get in, but some are much more than others. I'm about in the top quarter. Just so you know, just because my friends are, doesn't mean I am!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: How is your class mates?*

Most of them are people who have no idea of my existence or know me as the "really quiet smart girl" or alternatively "the girl who always has pencils. (so I can borrow them from her because I was too lazy to bring one even though this is school and I knew we were going to do a lot of writing!)" 

Well, I don't really pay attention much to them or social stuff, so I don't know what they're like specifically, as individuals. But I can give you generalizations!

In every odd year I've gone to school (3rd grade, 5th grade, 7th grade, etc. Odd numbers, got it?), I've always been made fun of by some asshole boy. Yes, it's always a boy. Males seem to have some sort of hatred for me. It's like I have this anti-man spray on me or something, because I either repel them or make them come over and make fun of me. (And no, don't be all like: "Oh, they really just like you Arylett! They're just showing it by mocking you!" I don't think they like me, trust me.) I suppose it's because I don't dress in skimpy clothing. They're mostly stupid and talk about stupid things, like dead babies. Yeah. So most boys I've seen so far in all of my lifetime at school seem to have the mental capacity of a 5 year old. And they're all lazy too, slackers who dress in terrible shirts WAAAY to large for them and pants that fall down to their knees. It's rare for me to see a boy properly dressed and actually eager to learn. (I don't mean overzealous, I just mean have SOME interest in learning at least.) Not to say boys are stupid, just that the ones in my school are.

Oh, the females? Just as bad and brainless. They seem to have an odd fascination with the males, it's something I don't understand. I mean, it's okay to like boys! But... to be all giggly and chattery and gossipy about them is not. And that's what they are all the time. Giggling every single second, with their purses too small to even fit a breath mint (which I don't get. Why carry such a small purse where you can hardly fit things? Isn't the whole point of a purse to keep your items in it?) and their loudness in class. I disaprove of all of this. It's silly and stupid. ;;Is a stick in the mud;; The only good thing about these guys (girls? Yeah.) is that they don't take much notice of me most of the time, which means they don't make fun of me.

...There's only one person who I consider decent, more than decent! Oh, so wonderful~ I love her~ She is something special, not brainless like most of these people, she's got the smarts! (No seriously, she is REALLY intelligent. Good grades, hard classes, works really hard.) That's my only friend at school (well, my only friend anywhere, really), the one who I'm always mentioning. But she's the only one of that bunch I really know, so yeah. Some of them can be decent intelligent people, some who I know in passing. But most just seem beyond my scope of understanding. I like to study them though, observe them from afar, it's quite interesting.


----------



## Nope (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: How is your class mates?*



Mercury said:


> I'm like you. I'm quiet and shy and stay out of stuff. Normally. There are two 'gangs' really in my class (all boys school), sort of left and right side of the room. It's mainly Asians and well, white people (I'm not trying to be racist!). The right side of the room (my side, though I'm not really in either) have this weird game called Spamland. And the others have the coin game, where you flick a pound coin at everyone else's. My best friend has orangey brown hair and is completely mad. He lives in Streetly, which is near me. My other two good friends are really friendly, and are also mad, though not quite as mad as my other one. My other friends all have black hair, apart from the leader of Spamland, who has brown. We're all clever, having passed a test to get in, but some are much more than others. I'm about in the top quarter. Just so you know, just because my friends are, doesn't mean I am!


Spamland? o.o" What's that supposed to mean?

And my brother plays some kinda coin game similar to that, but instead, they try to hit their knuckles as hard as possible with a coin until they bleed -.-" I think they call it bloodcoin or something.



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Most of them are people who have no idea of my existence or know me as the "really quiet smart girl" or alternatively "the girl who always has pencils. (so I can borrow them from her because I was too lazy to bring one even though this is school and I knew we were going to do a lot of writing!)"
> 
> Well, I don't really pay attention much to them or social stuff, so I don't know what they're like specifically, as individuals. But I can give you generalizations!
> 
> ...


My mum does that too, I mean study people, not as a job or something, she just looks at them and listen to what they, then she can tell how they feel, how they are at home and school and such.

I have a friend in a kind of gossip group. We used to play a lot when we were younger, but she is a year older than me and started school before me, so we kinda lost connection.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 26, 2008)

I moved this March and I've only been at the school for less than 3 months, so I don't know anyone that well. I mostly hang out with "The Nerd Group". However, I did earn a reputation as "The Human Dictionary" with the whole class. (my teacher as well) The rest of the school know me as... the same thing, actually. Not much else I can tell you...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 26, 2008)

My classmates are generally nice to me. There was this one boy that used to be a jerk sometimes, but he's okay now.

Well...I'm not too good at describing them, but I'll try. Some of the boys are the "cool and funny" type, and these are the boys i like AS FRIENDS AND FRIENDS ONLY. There's a new kid in class too, and I don't know much about him.

The girls are okay, but I sometimes feel I get better along with the boys.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 26, 2008)

School didn't start yet nah nah

Okay, the boys in my class talk about crushes and getting dates. The girls in my class walk around and giggle and look at the boys.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok I shall base this upon last year since the upcoming year will be full of newbies

doing this in list form, by class

English - awesome group, we were all smart and we had tons of fun
Maths - group was alright, my friend Jemz and I seemed to get forgotten about a lot though. BUT this class was EPIC when we had a cover teacher.
Biology/Chemistry/Physics - an awesome group, but we could only /be/ awesome in physics since our bio and chem teachers were horrible
Citizenship/ICT - BEST GROUP EVER. We were all loud bastards and never did the work lmao :B
Graphics - bah mostly chavs in this group. I had 2 friends in here and we just kept to ourselves mostly.
Art - small class is small. Mostly chavs again but they weren't so bad. I had 3 friends in here, we were cool
History - half cool people half chavs. The chavs weren't so bad.
Ancient history - lmao huge class. Mostly cool people, about 2 chavs aaaaand 1 person who got on my fucking nerves :(
PE - this class changed twice... first time was great; I was the only girl there, second time was brilliant; no assholes at all, third time I wasn't there for much but it was pretty much the same as the second one.

Overall year 11 was pretty fabarooney considering classmates


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 26, 2008)

I love my school. :D There are a lot of stupid people in my grade, but they're stupid... in a good way. Uh, I don't really know how to explain it. :P However, in the grade _above_ me there are a lot of obnoxious idiots who do stuff like look at porn on the school computers, but I never really talk to the people in the grade above me. So it all works out. Anyway we definitely have an unpopular group, an "in-the-middle" group, and a popular group, but the popular people don't usually bully the unpopular people, they just kind of ignore them. Or... well, that's not to say that higher people on the social ladder don't _make fun_ of lower people behind their backs, but still. It could be a lot worse.

I sort of hang out with a bit of all three groups. The unpopular people, because I used to be like rock-bottom on the social ladder and I still have some friends there (but most of them are really annoying so a lot of them I try to avoid). Then pretty much all my friends are in the middle group, so that's where I am most of the time, and then I sometimes hang around the popular group because everyone there is hilarious. Except this one kid, who everyone hates. But he's still popular. okay wtf. 


Also Jolty's post reminded me: we had the best language arts class ever last year. There was me and five of my rowdy friends, then there was like ten quiet people who never said anything. It was totally male-dominated also, because there were only six girls and they would never say a word. :D

ETA: Oh plus as a bonus we don't have "chavs" or "emos" or anything. Basically everyone in the entire school is a prep or a nerd. We have to wear a uniform to school, but at dances it's a total polo-fest. D:


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 26, 2008)

I've finished school, but the people I was with in sixth form absolutely _rocked_. In year 13 there were only about 60 of us, and everyone was so nice and mature and friendly. Obviously, people had their own friendship groups, but if you went into the Common Room and if none of your usual friends were around, you could go up and talk to anyone. Everyone knew and looked out for everyone else, even if they didn't have any classes together. The teachers all said at our leaver's do that we were the nicest and closest year group they've ever seen. 

There's not a single person from my year I don't miss D:


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 26, 2008)

Everyone in my school who is older than me, or my age, are cool. The kids younger than me...

Idiotic freaks.

The lot of them.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 26, 2008)

They're all wonderfully stupid. :D

I don't hate any of them, actually. xD Sure I'm not friends with most of them but I mean they don't annoy me or anything. Stupid people don't bother me at all.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 26, 2008)

Mostly generically annoying teenagers, I guess. I don't pay too much attention to them. They always thought I was smart, though. Even though in 6th grade I think I had a B and a couple of Cs and Ds. >_>

I think at least half of the people that knew me last year called me by my last name. I'm not entirely sure if I should feel bad about it, but so far I haven't cared about it. It originated in my favorite class, so yeah. I miss having three small classes.

If I have to do any more Socratic circles this year with no help I'm going to go crazy


----------



## KMew (Aug 26, 2008)

Um.

_Fucking awesome._ xD

My class last year, since we're the gifted class, got split into two. And, I got all of the people who are awesome. Except the one really whiny really bratty kid... but I can put up with her I guess. Well. I'll just break them down. xD

*Sarah - *is really bratty. If she gets the yellow book, she wants the orange book. If she gets the orange, she wants the yellow. Etc. etc. When she's not in a mood, she's actually kind of fun to talk to.

*Mustafa...?* - I guess his name's Ali but he goes by Mustafa... I don't really know him. He seems shy and kinda out of it, but um. Whatever.

*Me - *Simply the most amazing person ever !!! xD

*Mandy - *Mandy's pretty nice. I live by her; we have _every_ class together. I did Odyssey on her team. Odyssey is like, you have to make a skit that's all complicated with such and such but no so and so.

*Diana -* She was in my class last year. Really awesome, funny. Fun to hang around.


okay screw this. :[

But yeah, there's surprisingly no weirdos. Except for electives... ugh. Electives are like, they mix level 1, 2, and 3 together, 3 being the smarter ones (I'm in three.) And like, I really don't mean to offend anyone, but it seems like everyone in level 1 is kinda dirtballish. :/

So, all in all, good. Especially cause I'm retying old ties with old friends. Jr. High = Pwn.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Aug 26, 2008)

My class is a bunch of horrid little monsters who need to be deep-fried.


----------



## CNiall (Aug 26, 2008)

My form's (I won't go into actual lessons because I can't remember last year's groups and don't know this year's groups) split into more or less three segments--the chavs, the incredibly irritating and everyone else (who is generally pretty awesome).


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 27, 2008)

Not much to tell...But I did meet the girl that all blonde jokes were made for.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 27, 2008)

Crazy Weavile said:


> My class is a bunch of horrid little monsters who need to be deep-fried.


Dude, you kind of need to stop being so friggin' elitist. What did they ever do to you?


----------



## spaekle (Aug 27, 2008)

I shall also go by class, because it differs!

Art - About three friends of mine who are awesome. The rest are random people I don't know that well. Some are really good artists, some are really just annoying and screw around all period, and some just kind of sit there and play with the Prismacolors.

CompSci - Mostly full of dudes who look about the stereotypical type you'd expect to be in a higher-level computer class.

Earth Science - Eh, mixed bag. I saw some smart kids and some pretty stupid kids.

APUSH - all smart kids. A couple friends.

English - mostly people I don't particularly care for. These chicks who sat behind me spent the whole period talking about how much Obama sucks and how pro-life they are. :|

Geometry - I take math on the basic level, so I expected to have a bunch of annoying people who don't give a shit about school. Really, though, it's just a bunch of advanced-level Sophomores and then a few quiet kids I know. Not bad.


I have pretty tolerable classmates this year, for the most part!


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 27, 2008)

Me? I'm the class clown that's got friends all over. I talk a lot and people (I think) like me. Let's break it down.

Biology AP - I'm in a class with a bunch of super smart seniors that I haven't met yet but I will soon. Very soon.

Scholars - All a bunch of really smart kids that I'm friends with (save for like one person). It's a class for people that scored REALLY well on their PSAT and want to bump their score up a little bit to National Merit Scholars level.

PALs - The best class ever. EVERYBODY is crazy awesome. EVERYBODY.

Band - Friends with everyone, again. There are some stupid kids though.

Precal - I'm not friends with ANYBODY because it's an on-level class and I'm always above level. But I got tired of all the homework so I just dropped down because I'd get the same grade point anyways.

English AP - See Scholars: pretty much the exact same people

US History - There are 44 fucking people in this class. It seats 30. But it's like my entire English class (plus more) comes into history so it's really cool.

This year is going to freaking ROCK.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 27, 2008)

Me? I'm the class clown that's got friends all over. I talk a lot and people (I think) like me. Let's break it down.

Biology AP - I'm in a class with a bunch of super smart seniors that I haven't met yet but I will soon. Very soon.

Scholars - All a bunch of really smart kids that I'm friends with (save for like one person). It's a class for people that scored REALLY well on their PSAT and want to bump their score up a little bit to National Merit Scholars level.

PALs - The best class ever. EVERYBODY is crazy awesome. EVERYBODY.

Band - Friends with everyone, again. There are some stupid kids though.

Precal - I'm not friends with ANYBODY because it's an on-level class and I'm always above level. But I got tired of all the homework so I just dropped down because I'd get the same grade point anyways.

English AP - See Scholars: pretty much the exact same people

US History - There are 44 fucking people in this class. It seats 30. But it's like my entire English class (plus more) comes into history so it's really cool.

This year is going to freaking ROCK.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 27, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> Spamland? o.o" What's that supposed to mean?
> 
> And my brother plays some kinda coin game similar to that, but instead, they try to hit their knuckles as hard as possible with a coin until they bleed -.-" I think they call it bloodcoin or something.
> 
> ...


Oh no, not that silly knuckle coin game. The boys love to play it all the time. Again, I don't understand these people. It's like they're a different species, fascinating to study, but just odd and inappropriate in their mannerisms. (In my opinion. To them, I'm the one who's odd.) I don't dislike them... I just don't approve of their actions.

Also, studying people is fun. I do it all the time, because I'm shy and quiet and am too afraid to go and actually speak to them. Either that or I'm in lala land somewhere having a fantasy/actually doing my work. That's me at school. 

And I guess some of the guys can be cool. As someone in this thread mentioned, there's a "funny and cool" type who always tell jokes. They're pretty awesome, I'd say. Never cease to amuse me or the teacher or the whole class. I just wish I had the courage to go talk to them.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 27, 2008)

*World History:* Very small class consisting of myself and my friends. :] (Seriously, including me there's only three people.) They're really weird D&D nerd types who are ridiculously smart and kind of awkward. I love them to bits. :] 

*Old West History:* A bunch of wannabe gangsters, a good friend of mine whom I sit next to, some really lazy little girls who pout if an assignment is 'hard', and some uhm...'Normal' people, I guess. I dunno.

*Math:* Also a small class, just myself and some friends really. Hehee xD
*
Career Arts:* A bunch of nice, soft-spoken arty types like myself and some weird guy. :B

*American Literature:* Mixed, some smart kids, some average kids and some more of those super annoying, 'Ohmygod, is this class going to be HARD?! D:' girls with Abercrombie and Fitch EVERYTHING, makeup-plastered faces with eyebrows that look drawn on and hair that's tied back so tightly and so full of mousse/gel/whatever those girls wear in their hair that it looks like plastic. They can hardly read up to the level of the class. EEeuuugh... D8

*Personal Finance:* Good GOD this is such a boring class. @_@; It's very small with nobody that I know, nobody talks but the teacher (who is not a very impressive speaker) and I have a hard time staying awake, even though I know it's superimportant. D8


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 27, 2008)

School starts tomorrow for me, and I'm so afraid that I won't be put in classes with any of my friends. :(

Although, I guess I already know who's in my math and Chinese class. Math because I'm one of eight people in advanced-advanced-placement (that is, there's an advanced placement, and then there's _this_), and Chinese because there are only enough people that take Chinese in my grade to fill up one class.

The people in my math class are fairly decent: there are two friendly girls who I spend most of the time talking to, one really annoying girl who is a know-it-all and has an obnoxious laugh, one of my (male) friends who hardly ever speaks, a pretty cool but _slightly_ annoying guy, a (male) prodigy who spends most of the class making math jokes with aforementioned slightly annoying guy, and a creepy/obnoxious boy with no friends. So, uh, it could be better, but it could be worse. 

Then my Chinese class is just _awesome_. I have about seven good friends in it, and then everyone else is likable enough. We have good times. :D


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 27, 2008)

Welp. My class breakdown:

*PE:* First thing in the morning. The rest of the class I'd be in normally has to do it in the afternoon, but I'm long gone by then so all I have to do for the class is summarize the sports section in the newspaper. But a lot of the people I'm in class with... Well let's just say they leave something to be desired. Actually a LOT of things to be desired. Now mind you I'm not in a regular school, so basically you've got a bunch of kids with severe emotional and behavior problems surrounding you, and of course the token retarded girl. Then you've got the only three sentient white girls in the entire school: Me, Jill and Jeralyn. Neither of which have to do the typing class the rest of them do. So basically aside from the two other girls who are awesome everyone in my class that hour is a douche.

*Graphic/Web Design:* My God for once in my life I'm in a class where no one treats me like I'm a fucking animal. So yeah everyone in there is cool.

*Work: *Is work. I don't have to deal with anybody except the old ladies who seem to like taking an hour looking through the clothes when I'm trying to vacuum the small thrift store I work in.

Haha my schedule is smaaaaallllllllll.


----------



## @lex (Aug 27, 2008)

My classmates are _amazing_ :D We seem to be slightly divided into our own little groups, but we all get along!

Well, seemingly, below the surface there are a lot of rivalry and hate, but let's forget about that.

...yeah, that's everything I can say, really. I love my classmates!


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

My tutor group = hate. They're a bunch of badly behaved, class disrupting, shallow, homophobic idiots. Not to brag, but I'm in the top set for everything that _has_ a top set, so the people in those classes are intelligent and, erm, nice.


----------



## CNiall (Aug 27, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Not to brag, but I'm in the top set for everything that _has_ a top set, so the people in those classes are intelligent and, erm, nice.


Uh, in my school the top sets have pretty much the same share of irritating people as every other set. :\


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 27, 2008)

In my year twelve classes last year everyone was generally okay. I could and probably still can talk to most people in each of my classes and I'm assuming that'll carry on into my A2s next year.

I'm hoping my AS classes are filled with good people this year, though.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 27, 2008)

if you want to know how my classmates are you'd have to ask them I think


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 27, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> Haha my schedule is smaaaaallllllllll.


You only have two/three classes WHAT. I have like thirteen different lessons, what time do you get home.

Anyway, I start school on the second of September so I don't know for sure, but hopefully I'll make more friends than last year.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 27, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Not to brag, but I'm in the top set for everything that _has_ a top set, so the people in those classes are intelligent and, erm, nice.


I'm in the top set for everything as well. Doesn't stop everyone in my classes from being idiots.


Anyway in my school
Those in yeas older than me: I hardly ever see them, so I don't know.
Those in years younger than me: Annoying freaks. Every day it's the same old thing. 
"Hey it's cube boy!" (Because I'm so bored lunch time that I bring a rubik's cube to school)
"Harry Potter and Ron Weasly! Where's Hermione?" (I don't look a thing like Harry Potter except my glasses, and my friend doesn't even have ginger hair) 

Same age:
Well there are three sections
The chavs: In the bottom sets so they -hardly- ever bother me. But when they do they bother _everyone_ in my class.
People who aren't chavs but aren't in my classes: Usually nice, but try to avoid the 'nerds' in my class.
People in my classes: Huge variety, most don't talk to me, because I don't talk to them. They're usually nice to me and others. They're willing to lie to the teachers for each other, so that's a good thing. But don't get me wrong, a lot of them are idiots. How can someone who's in the top set not do any pieces of coursework for an entire year and get away with it?

Anyway, one of the main reasons I don't interact with people, except the fact that I'm socially awkward, is because I'm afraid of getting in trouble and speak Welsh all of the time. (English is against the rules in my school, and therefore if anyone wants to be popular they _have_ to refuse to speak Welsh.)

If you want me to go into specific subjects then:
I.T: People keep on asking me for help because I'm the second best in the class (best in the class is one of those really obnoxious 'I use a mac at home there fore you fail, you don't go on 4chan therefore I'm better than you.' people) also the people who sit next to me usually don't do any work and just go on bebo all of the time. Then in the last week of term they ask to copy all of my work quickly. Which I don't let them do.
P.E: I'm not fat, but I still always get picked last for sports. Which is strange, because I get picked last for baseball, even though everyone knows I'm one of the best in the class at that. But I suck at all other sports. :(
English(yes, we are allowed to speak English in English lessons): Whenever we do group work we generally have a lot of fun. We always have long discussions on stuff that we're not even supposed to be talking about which s always fun.
German: Really fun since there are only nine people in my class it's easy to follow what everyone's talking about so sometimes we just have one massive discussion instead of fifteen two people discussions.
French: I'm sat next to the chatteriest person in the class, so I often get blamed for talking even though it was him. He _never_ stops talking, so he can get a bit annoying.
Maths, Welsh, Physics, Biology, Chemistry, Latin, Geography or any other subject I haven't mentioned: Don't interact because either the teacher it too strict or we're sitting too far apart from each other.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 27, 2008)

The only other person in my class is my younger sister. D: I'm homeschooled. It's pretty awesome most of the time, though.


----------



## PK (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm going to a new school where I don't know anyone. ;-;


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 27, 2008)

Well school starts next Tuesday so I'm not sure, although I know most of the people that are attending. 

Last year it was mostly guys whose pants are falling down to there knees because they don't know how to shop for pants, and girls who wear hannah montana.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 27, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> You only have two/three classes WHAT. I have like thirteen different lessons, what time do you get home.


I start school at nine in the morning and get home at around four in the afternoon. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 28, 2008)

Zora, you are SO lucky. D< I have to go to school at 7 AM and leave at 2 PM. I hate waking up early with the intensity of several burning suns.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 29, 2008)

I wake up at 5 because I can. :D

*shot*


----------



## Flora (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay, I feel like classifying this in two ways:

Girls:  awesome
Guys: nonexistant.

Yay all girls school.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 29, 2008)

I won't mention any names, but I will post this.

First, I want to mention that about half my class knows about Naruto in some way or another. Ouch, it hurts to have to keep this so secret. They don't even know, at least I don't think they do.

There's also someone named M (not really) who only spends his time with a class pet, a bird.

There's also someone who doesn't think global warming is true. Or there used to be, since he was in sixth grade and he's going to junior high now.

I also have some really good friends. All girls. (I'm a girl too, by the way.) Two really like horses, two others are really smart, and one is from India. It's cool to have an eccentric collection of friends.

Last year, there were 28 students in my class, including me and my sister (Cryptica).

School starts on Tuesday for me too. I know all of the people that will be in my class, though. Can't wait to have them back.

*groans* but there still will be a heck a lot of Naruto people. Guess I have to keep saying New Hampshire....


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 31, 2008)

Day One (aka Purple Day)
*Band:* This class is pretty awesome. I either know everyone by name or I recognize their face and know what year they are in. A lot of people are nice, but others get on my nerves. I can ignore them though. And it's my favorite class so even if it sucked and I hated everyone  in this class I would probably still like it because of the subject.
*Biology:*  It feels like I'm in the same science class every year. The same bunch of people every year. And I always get put in the class with two teachers. Except for last year. Oh well, I don't particularly like this class, but I don't hate the people most of the time.
*French II:* Love the subject. Like the teacher.  The people are... all right I guess. For the most part, I don't bug them and they don't bug me. Except for my friend, who actually a friend of a friend. But they all seem like fairly nice people.
*Psychology I:*This class is mostly juniors and seniors so I don't really know anyone and I'm not really sure I want to. Not because I'm mean or anything, but because I find them strange. And I doubt taht we have anything in common. The teacher's awesome though. Definantely one of my favorite teachers. If I wasn't in AP World History, I'd definately want to be in his one history class.

Day Two (aka Gold Day)
*AP World History:* This is another class I really like. It's a good group of students and we all get along fairly well. It's also nice to have a teacher who's really excited about his subject and likes teaching an AP course. Plus, I get to sit next to one of my closest friends and near two other good friends.
*Gifted English* About half my history class is also in this class. Unfortunately my friends aren't. But these are pretty much the smae people I've had english with since seventh grade so I'm not too intimadated by them. Plus this teacher's really nice. And the same teacher I had last year.
*Personal Finance:*This class is overcrowded despite the fact it's a huge classroom. It's mostly sophomores. I don't like a lot of people in this class except for maybe five people out of a class of around thirty which is a pretty big class compared to some of my other classes. 
*Algebra II:* I like math so this class is good.It's mostly juniors so I don't them that well. Anyone I know I only know as a casual acquaintance.

So there it is. But it's early in the year so things may change dramatically by November.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 31, 2008)

my opinions on my classmates:

AP Psychology - don't know anyone, I think the class is full of sophomores or something ugh
AP English 4 - no friends, the people I do know somewhat don't even want to work with me ugh
AP Government - I sit in the seat that's kind of away from all the other seats. I like it there. The govt teacher apparently had no friends and did all his work by himself, that alone makes me look up to him. Still no friends.
Creative Writing - probably mostly juniors, ugh, although the class is fun
Lunch - I sit alone. Actually I stand and walk around the courtyard. No one wants to sit with me.
AP Calculus - No friends. Except my calculator. Damn I miss my TI-89 though. At least it's better than precal, where everyone formed groups all the time and I had to do my work alone. I usually got quizzes done faster by myself than the groups did, because they were too busy not ACTUALLY DOING THE QUIZ *AAAGH*. The one guy I know a bit got moved up to the Cal 2 class so I feel alone. No surprise.
Technical Theatre - That one guy who got moved up to calculus 2 is in this class so I suppose it's nice. He's cool because he's an intern at a server company and he knows SQL, which means I can kind of relate to him

so basically I sort of know people but I don't have any friends, no one wants to work with me, people don't hang around me but I don't think they actively shun me... it's been this way ever since I remember, and I don't really mind it that much I suppose except when teachers make us do group work because I end up being shoved into a group by the teacher and I don't like group work anyway so whatever


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 31, 2008)

I haven't even started school yet!


----------

